# Amtrak Baggage Kit-bash



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some pics of the Amtrak baggae car I kit bashed to have some place to put the batterys & rc for my new LGB Genesis locos and Amfleet cars I just took delivery of.
I used an Aristo 40 foot steel box car for the bash and used material I had on hand. This was a down & durty deal and as you can see I didn't spend much time on detail or finish. 
The decals are vinal stick on inkjet do-whackers and the diaphragms are 14 gage romex wire.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool looking car. Just curious as to why the car looks short. Later RJD


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Its a 40 footer. - it would of looked better with a 50 but as I said - used what I had.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I like it. How did you do the decal? Is that enough power to drive 2 engines, how long does the charge last?


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

I did the decals in MS Publisher and printed them on Papilio inkjet white waterproof vinyl. The battery pac is one of the new Aristo 19 volt NiMH. I ran the consist you see in the pictures for over an hour the the other night and it was still going strong.


----------

